# 41 Huffman Firestone Cruiser



## hudman (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently purchased a frame and tank    was told its a 41 Dayton Huffman Firestone Cruiser....headbadge says Firestone cruiser with a plane pointed straight down, likes its crashing actually :eek:  anyways im having a hard time finding parts, found some forks on feebay, one set was trashed the other was for a womans bike.....any help would be great  thanx Kevin


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 23, 2009)

post a picture of the bike that you have


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2009)

the Cruiser badge you describe came out in 1939 on a Colson made bike. in 1940-42 on Colson bikes. late 1942 through 1944 all that's offered are lightweight wartime bikes. in 1945 and 1946 no bikes at all. in 1947 the catalogue gives no names but shows a Huffman or two with Pilot badges and several Monark bikes, can't make out the badges. in 1948 the Cruiser is a Monark and in 1949 the badge changes and the bike is a Murray made bike.
so according to the catalogues, the Cruiser badge was not used on a Huffman bike. it is possible that the badge was switched at some time, or it is somehow a bike not shown in the catalogs. with a photo and the serial, if it is a Huffman I should be able to give a fairly accurate dating. here are copies of the 1941 catalog:












Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2009)

ok, I got your e-mail. the bike in the photo is a 1948 or newer I actually have one of these bikes, mine is a 1948. if you can get the serial number the first number is the year. the decade is a guess based on the style of bike. basically that frame has a very limited range of from 1948 through around 1952 or 1953. so you should have an 8 9 0 1 2 3 as the first number. my suspicion is that these were just after the war by a few years and while most manufacturers were getting on their feet, they offered bikes that weren't exactly documented in the catalogs. here is a photo of mine. funny but every one of these I've seen has been green
Scott


----------

